# Mutt & TLS

## CaptainBlood

Hi,

```
echo world.txt | mutt -s"totototototototo" nossi.kaweni@yahoo.fr 

gnutls_handshake: Un paquet TLS incorrect a été reçu.

Impossible d'envoyer le message.
```

likely to match the following translation

```
An unexpected TLS packet was received
```

My .muttrc

```
more .muttrc

set my_pass = ********

set my_user = nossi.kaweni@yahoo.fr

set realname = AdministrationNossi

set from = nossi.kaweni@yahoo.fr

set use_from = yes

#set smtp_pass=*********

set smtp_url = smtps://nossi.kaweni@yahoo.fr@smtp.mail.yahoo.fr:587

set ssl_use_tlsv1 = yes

set ssl_use_tlsv1_2 = yes

set ssl_force_tls = yes

set ssl_starttls = yes
```

Same error occurs whether smtp_pass is set or not, as well as insertion of password in smtp_url.

Any idea how to fix?

Thks for your attention.

----------

## CaptainBlood

Seems like port 587 deserves "= smtp://" whereas elsewhere [thunderbird] working port 465 with matching "=smtps://" doesn't work either.

Demo Gmail account on port 587 was a breeze.  :Sad: 

Alpine is also doing fine  :Sad: (

Just lost...

Thks 4 ur interest.

----------

## AngelKnight

Inspecting smtp.mail.yahoo.fr:587/tcp indicates it's initiating in plaintext, not SSL.  smtps:// is inappropriate; use smtp://

I leave it as an exercise to you to get Mutt to use STARTTLS properly in this scenario.

----------

## CaptainBlood

 *AngelKnight wrote:*   

> Inspecting smtp.mail.yahoo.fr:587/tcp indicates it's initiating in plaintext, not SSL. smtps:// is inappropriate; use smtp://

 

Is just what I meant by

 *CaptainBlood wrote:*   

> Seems like port 587 deserves "= smtp://" whereas elsewhere [thunderbird] working port 465 with matching "=smtps://" doesn't work either.

 

As for your proposal of an excercise, guess I have to investigate and learn before I trully understand and forecast exactly what to do instead of +/- random tries.  :Wink: 

Thks for ur attention, interest & support.

----------

